# offene Gartenpforte 2013



## Koido (29. Apr. 2013)

Entstehung eines Japangartens
Seit 2009 sind wir nun dabei auf unserem 2000m² großen Grundstück einen japanischen Garten anzulegen.
Auf Grund des großen Interesses haben wir uns nun entschlossen unsere Gartenpforte unter dem Motto „Entstehung eines Japangartens“ für Interessierte zu öffnen. 
Wir möchten Ihnen die Möglichkeit geben die Verwandlungen des Gartens mit zu erleben und zeigen das diese Form der Gartengestaltung auch für“ Normalverdiener“ zu verwirklichen ist!
Auch wenn für viele der Gartenteil um den 300m³ großen Koiteich schon fast fertig ausschaut , wird dieser sich in den nächsten Jahren noch sehr verändern.
Wenn also Interesse besteht sind sie am Pfingstwochenende herzlich willkommen sich einmal selber ein Bild zu machen.
Natürlich gehen alle Einnahmen wieder in die Gartengestaltung und für Kaffee und Kuchen ist gesorgt!
*Matthias Biedermann Am Waldrand 11   27283 Verden/Walle Tel:04230/942970*

*18./19./20.05.2013 jeweils von 10.00 – 18.00 Uhr!                                                                         Eintritt: 3€ pro Person , Kinder unter 10 Jahren frei !*

Gruß Matze


----------



## koile (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: offene Gartenpforte 2013*

Aber Hallo !
Nur geil
:gratuliere Gerd


----------



## Shubunkin7 (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: offene Gartenpforte 2013*

Krass, wie riesig das Grundstück ist. 300.000 Liter. Ein Bekannter von mir hat 90.000 Liter.

Das ist ja ne Pfütze dagegen.

MfG


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: offene Gartenpforte 2013*

Moin Matze,
klasse! Wir werden schauen, dass wir zu Euch rumkommen.
Bis dahin habt eine gute Zeit.


----------



## Lucy79 (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: offene Gartenpforte 2013*

wir haben auch 2000qm GArten, allerdings ist da noch VIEL zu tun... da wurde 15 Jahre nix dran gemacht....


----------



## Koido (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: offene Gartenpforte 2013*

Moin zusammen

Sorry das ich mich jetzt erst melde aber wir haben im Moment etwas viel Arbeit
Jetzt ist es nur noch eine Wochen und immer noch sehr viel zu tun.
Würde mich natürlich freuen wenn es einige aus dem Forum schaffen würden mal rum zu kommen
Wenn ja dann gebt euch mal zu erkennen!
Freu mich , bis denne!

Gruß Matze


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: offene Gartenpforte 2013*

Moin Matze,
wir haben Euren Garten für morgen auf'm Zettel. 
Mach' mal ein wenig schöneres Wetter, bitte....
hier schüttet es derzeit


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: offene Gartenpforte 2013*

Hallo Matze,
wir möchten uns auch auf diesem Wege nochmals ganz herzlich für Eure Gastfreundschaft heute bedanken. 
Zu sagen, wir sind beeindruckt von Eurer Anlage, wäre die Untertreibung des Tages 
Wir waren einfach "nur baff" 
Was ihr da bis jetzt gebaut habt, Dunnerkiel!!!!
Speziell für Deinen SchwiePa hier ein Bild der gelb-orangen Azalee,
sie heißt: Lut.Sonia
Die Blüten sind ca. orangen-groß und halten 3 - 4 Wochen, wenn es nicht zu doll regnet. 
Sie blüht von Anfang Mai an.
 

Und jetzt alles weitere per pn 
Euch noch einen schönen Abend... 
und auf dass morgen noch viel mehr Besucher kommen!


----------



## tomtom71 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: offene Gartenpforte 2013*

Hi Matze,

wir lassen uns heute mal sehen ....


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: offene Gartenpforte 2013*

[OT]Oh, Eva-Maria, ist die schööööööööööööön![/OT]


----------



## tomtom71 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: offene Gartenpforte 2013*

Hallo Matze,

war schön bei Euch. Noch viel Glück mit dem Wetter!

Kontaktdaten sende ich Dir via PN.

Doris & Thomas


----------



## Gladiator (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: offene Gartenpforte 2013*

Er will mir per PN nicht antworten, schade..

Kann mir jemand sagen wie er den Wasserfall gemacht hat?
Was für Material ist das (Das Material für den Felsen)


----------



## Koido (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: offene Gartenpforte 2013*

Moin

Sicher werde ich dir auf deine PN noch antworten, aber dazu musste ich sie ja erst mal lesen Da wir die letzten Tage etwas Vorbereitungsstress und die offene Gartenpforte hatten habe ich sie leider ebend erst gelesen. Ich werde dir die Tage mal ne PN schicken und dir einige Fotos zukommen lassen. Das Material kann ich dir schon einmal nennen. sie ist komplett aus GFK und ich würde sie auch immer wieder aus GFK machen!

Gruß Matze


----------

